# Basement Cost??



## jmgallagher (Jan 28, 2005)

I live in New Hampshire and was wondering if anyone from here or close by could tell me the cost per sq ft to finish a basement? Or what the range is??

I read somewhere that it was between $16 and $25 sq ft... depending on layout and features etc... Thanks

Joe


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

jmgallagher said:


> I live in New Hampshire and was wondering if anyone from here or close by could tell me the cost per sq ft to finish a basement? Or what the range is??
> 
> I read somewhere that it was between $16 and $25 sq ft... depending on layout and features etc... Thanks
> 
> Joe


I'de say you're in the right range, maybe even $25-$30


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I figure $35.00 sq' for a complete job. This is a ruff first call figure. If they like the range I will figure it screw by screw. Floor to ceiling Including a bath.


----------



## dcs_painting (Jan 23, 2006)

i am a painting contractor looking for sub work


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

dcs, you're going to get your wrist slapped for continually posting the same message in different threads.

The "help wanted" forum is for posts such as yours. You only need to post it once.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

$25 to $30 is what I would expect an illegal using all of his brother-in-laws to complete a half-ass job after their day jobs of carrying cinderblocks is over.

For a nice job that matches the fit and finish of the rest of the home (why shouldn't a basement be just as nice?) I typically see jobs come in at $45-50 per s.f. depending on the mechanicals.

Again, this in NJ, 15 minutes outside of NYC, so your pricing will definitely be less up in NH.


----------

